# BlueScreen Fehlermeldung nach dem Bluescreen anschauen



## NeoWalker (13. September 2009)

Hiho,

ich habe ab und zu eine BlueScreen Fehlermeldung aber ich vergesse sie immer aufzuschreiben. Jemand eine
ahnung ob ich die Fehlermeldung nachträglich anschauen kann ? Ich weiss das es irgentwie ander ATI Graka liegt
aber ka was es genau ist. Danke schonmal für die Antworten !!

MfG Neo


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Entweder in der Verwaltung unter Eventprotokolle -> Windows-Protokolle -> System oder aber am besten das Dumpfile, welches das exakte Speicherabbild zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes enthält, mit einen Debugger und den entsprechenden Symbolen öffnen. Das Dump ist @default unter Windows/Memory.dmp zu finden.

Und so wird es gemacht:

http://wiki.winboard.org/index.php/Bluescreen_analysieren


----------

